# 29 gallon shrimp tank (with Pics!)



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Left side:









Right side:









These pictures do no justice, it looks alot better in person. Muchmore depth.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

No posts? That's sad


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Needs plants and a background. Also, the driftwood might look better if you could place it so it extends upward farther. The tank is relatively tall and the upper portion is empty right now.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

OKay, which one should go upwards? I really like the one on the left because it makes like a really cool bridge, so which one?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe those are rummy nose tetras, not white clouds


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

VincentK is correct. White clouds have red on their caudal fin and dorsal fin, not on their heads.
You should get some moss in there for the shrimps and future shrimplets to hide in =], the rummynose tetras will make a snack of whatever they can fit in the mouths most likely.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Sponges on the filter intakes?


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey, 

Just wanted to add a note about the fish. If you had planned your tank temp based on the white clouds you will need it a good bit warmer for the rummys

Chaos


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

WHOOPS! Forgot to mention that I took back the white clouds for the rummynose hehe, sorry. Ya, I know they are rummies sorry about that. :icon_lol:

Temp is 74ish. pH is
ID'ed 4/5 of my new plants, I have blyxa japonica, dwarf anubias, elodiea, and a rubra lily.

Thanks, I added 2 bunches of java by each piece of driftwood today, already see some shrimps hopping around on it.

Fresh.salty, yes the powerhead and the filter both have filter floss in the intake. 

So I have 4 crystal reds, getting two more tomorrow, and 5 rummies, and tons of snails. Tomorrow I'm rearranging plants seeing as some will grow too big to be infront of tiny ones. I'll take more pics tomorrow.

I also have a baby cherry in there, the LFS gave me two for free, but I can't find the other one, so I think I only have one now.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

You see that HUGE grass plant in the left hand corner, can anyone ID that? I looked at a common aquatic plant index page, and didn't see anything. I have a closer pic if anyone needs it.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Video of my tank.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP6hmKyIE6Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

the grass plant on the left looks like it might be Hygrophila 'angustifolia'
It gets really big


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

This morning you've got time for a hot home cooked breakfast. Delicious and piping hot in just 3 microwave minutes!

I wish you luck with this tank. It seems to be off to a good start.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, its fun. My other two tanks are fake and home to pufferfish, so having a planted tank with peaceful fish is kinda neat. 

I found another shrimp dead. Did a test, params are ammonia: 0 nitrite: 0 nitrate: 10
Hrm, maybe he was just stressed out, I got him Monday, poor guy, that's the second one. 

Tomorrow I'll do a 30% water change and get 3 more shrimp. Tonight I cleaned up some poop and some dead roots floating around, and that's when I found the 3 other shrimp hiding beneath a piece of DW, which was a nice sight to see them all happy and hooping around afterwards. I also found two molted skeletons, which means they are growing! Tons of snail egg sacs, which is great cause you need to feed puffers to keep the teeth from ever growing.

Yay, I love the Gorillaz. I've had Demon Days for years and just got Plastic Beach Monday, and I'm loving it.

Oh look it comes with a toy! I like that.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks FSM, that looks amazing close. Although mines not as bushy and has narrower leaves, it may just be poor growth. I trimmed it back ALOT, the top parts was all dying and covered in crap, so I snipped it probably half way down, and its got tons of new shoots coming.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

LFS only had 1 crystal left. So I scooped him up. Also got two sparkling gouramis.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Update: Ordered 7 cherry shrimp.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Good start! What type of pufferfish do you have in your other tank?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

A lorteti. This is her:











The other tank is extremely fake, I hate it. I can plant in the spring though 

Oh and thanks. Its looking better, I should update with pics soon.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Update, took out the blyxa and moved some plants around. Should i keep the rummynose? I want the babies to live.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Lights:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

If you want a highly survivability for your shrimp, than yes, you should take the fish out. The only fish that really wouldn't snack on your shrimp are ottos and pygmy cories. The cories are cool, cause they will school. They will even school with ottos, or at least mine do.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay, got someone to talk the rummies, in exchange for some java fern. I'm gonna get a nice branch and stick it in the back kinda dangling in the middle of the tank and get a forest of java ferns growing on it.

Thanks for the impute msnikkistar, I'm gonna look for the otos for sure, got some diatoms on the anubius.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> A lorteti. This is her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH that is one cool puffer fish... what type is she?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

A female lorteti. Get about 2.5 inches and eat any snails and worms in the tank. They are extremely aggressive, hate tankmates. I keep mine with a gudgeon and they do fine, but tetras and whatnot will not work. They only eat inverts, and alike. Bloodworms, shrimp, snails, and oysters, you name it. They need snails to keep their teeth down, the teeth never stop growing so they need hard shells to grind em down. If you really consider a puffer fish join The Puffer Forum.com, great place with alot of nice puffer people BTW its FW.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

But they are EXTREMELY personal fish, I love her to death. Puffs are extremely smart and recognize there owners quickly, area always searching their property over and over, making sure they don't miss a single baby snail crawling on a leaf. Great fish, more then a fish, they're like my second pet, almost as personal as a cat, they will follow your hand when you mess around in the tank, they are messy, 50% water changes a week minimum, and a lorteti would need atleast 15 gallon, if you want more then one lorteti you'd have to have a 30+ with TONS of cover as the lorteti's are particularly aggressive FW redeye. There are many FW puffs around too, irrubesco are almost the same, but only get 2" and are much nicer, the smallest yet, carinotetraodon get 1" and are super aggressive.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, found out that the my instead of the 120 watts of brilliant light, I have 26 or 30 

So, gonna get two 50 watters on the 30th, I may do a black out in the meantime, to kill everything before the new lights.

The lamps are rated for 40 watts maximum, how safe is it to run a 50 watt on it?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

OOOHH haha, i thought lorteti was her name. 

Very cool.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

UGH why does lighting have to be so complicated.

So I'm either getting two 50 watt 6700k CFL's, or can I use two T5's?


----------



## cheddar254 (Aug 25, 2010)

I know hey, lighting always makes me go UGGHH!

I would go with the CFL's but they're harder to place than t5's, as they put out alot more light if you place them upright, most people put them sideways. If you have more money go for the t5's.

Nice detailed thread, haha keep the updates coming, Il reply  and Im subscribed LOL.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I actually don't have a hood at all, so the clip-on's have plenty of room to swing around.

Welcome to the forum and thanks!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

BTW got a nice branch that finished boiling and curing and is now siliconed to a rock, trying now, gonna dig the rock down in the sand, and will attach java fern once I get my shipment 

(that's what I did the other day, almost two days of drying)


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thinking about getting 2 or 1 ottos, I don't have any algae or hydra (thank GAWD) but I have a tiny bit of diatoms growing on some slow growing anubus leaves and on the drop checker and powerhead. I give my shrimp algae wafers and veggies anyways so some fish to add to the pack is always fine  Taking back the rummies to the LFS Friday, along with picking up the ottos and getting new lights.

I've heard that ottos are schooling, would I need more?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Good journal so far man! Ottos are schooling fish, so they should stay in groups of three or more. Preferably more.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oooh okay, I guess I can get a nice gang, especially since they are the same price as the tetras so I'll swap 5 for 5. Cool, thanks, surprised I can keep this thing relatively organized, lol.

Shrimp shipped today along with the ferns  and only 12 more hours til the siliconed rock/branch is done drying


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Picked up two 42 watt CFL's, they won't be as bright cause I have no reflectors. Also got 3 ottos. Pics soon to follow.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's a FTS, notice, much brighter, and NO CORDS!  I wrapped all of them into a white tube.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Unfortunetly one of the ottos jumped out over the night. He was pretty crispy but I tried leaving him in a jar of water, and he didn't make it  The other two are eating diatoms like crazy, cleaning every single leaf of the hygro  yay


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the otto. Are you gonna add a black background on the back?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually no, I'm not. I like it now and I did have a black backround and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Update! I rescaped it alittle. Moss is coming in nicely, hygro is getting bushy, lily is kinda dying, I had to trim off some dead leaves. Elodea is fine. Hrmph. I moved all the anubius onto the long branch.










This took forever to do.










Here's a nice mature female. The shrimp are maturing FAST. I have about 5 that have nice big saddles, and some nice males. Very happy with them. Definately will order from epicfish again 









There favorite munchies, pear leaves.









The Shrimp Shack, whenever I mess with the tank they always go in this cave in the DW to hide.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The efficiency of spiral CFLs is pretty terrible, not only in lumens/watt but in the amount of light that's reflected away from the fixture.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ooo well this isn't high tech by any means so.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Two pregnant shrimp, one cherry, one crystal. The cherry was hiding.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool CRS, I want to give them a try one day, but I have a high pH and don't feel like messing with it.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

My pH is a bit over nuetral, but is extremely hard. WI is all limestone. I have DIY co2 so its about 6.5 - 7. I actually keep the temp up to about 76 or so. Other then that the kH and gH are over 12. I only have 3 crystals, I had 8 but 5 died, acouple days after I get them. These ones survived. One night I came home and there were like 3 exoskeletons on the sand and males swimming all over the place, along with one lonely crystal. Lol, that was a week a go or so.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Baaad bad pictures.

Pregnant cherry:









A pair of shrimp, notice the males "family jewels"









Side view:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Baby shrimps yaya


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

God these things love to reproduce! After 4 mom's giving birth last week or so I got two pregnant again. Sheesh.

Easily 30+ baby shrimp visable at all times, they like to eat!


----------



## The_Finglonger (Jun 21, 2010)

tank is looking good, shrimps are awesome!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

A+ shrimp!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks  Update! TONS of babies. So excited.

FTS:








Shrimp:








Babies!!!!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Rescaped.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm digging the Re-scape! well done.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks!

Right now it has wysteria, combomba, and naja grass. Any plant suggestions? 80 watts of 6500k CFL bulbs and pretty good Co2 (about 25ppm) What would be a good foreground plant?
EDIT: the camera made it look really dim, its pretty bright)


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you running Co2?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

HC/UG/MM or my personal favorite right now, Staurogyne Repens, all make good foreground plants 

Nice tank btw, congrats on the baby shrimp ^^


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Are you running Co2?


Yes just yeast though. My 4kh drop checker (DIY) is green.



HolyAngel said:


> HC/UG/MM or my personal favorite right now, Staurogyne Repens, all make good foreground plants
> 
> Nice tank btw, congrats on the baby shrimp ^^


Okay thanks for the that. Sorry I'm been away from TPT for awhile, what is UG and MM? I remember HC.

Oh and thanks, um I seriously haven't posted any new pics since like last October, so the shrimps are now absolutely crazy. I have a ton, and thinking of finally getting some fish. I think a trio of sparkling gourami would be really neat, they'll prolly eat some babies, but that's okay, considering there is a hundred in there >_<


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

how bout an update on the tank?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

update please


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oooh, really? I actually tore it down and used the wood in my vivariums.  Sorry. :icon_conf I think I'm going to use the tank now for my nepenthes and other carnivourous plants. Maybe use it as a vivarium. IDK. I was actually planning on a vivarium but I'm content with the ones I have now actually. 

I still want a planted tank, though, I'm setting up a nano today.


----------

